# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Radiolas Latvija ZF pastiprinātāja shēma.

## Elfs

Atradu uz ielas nesasistu, atstiepu mājās un piemetu pie kompja (pie skaņasnoņēmēja ligzdas džeku pietinu).
Skan ļoti labi. Pārzīmēju cilvēcīgi shēmu no radiopagajiba.lv
Divi izejas trafi mazliet dīvainā slēgumā.
Ak jā, izejas lampa 6п14п, un bļin, pārkrievojies laikam-teikumus veidoju ar darbības vārdu sākumā...  ::

----------


## Didzis

Nekas dižs no tās Latvijas nebija. Dizains protams smuks un atbilstoš tā laika modei. Krievi uz ko tādu nebija spējīgi. Zemfrekvences pastiprinātājs samudrīts ne pa jokam, bet jēgas maz un skaļruņi, salīdzinājumā ar RRR Saktu vai Dzintaru, pašvaki. Labs eksemplārs retro kolekcijai, bet, mūsdienu vajadzibām, nav izmantojams.

----------


## osscar

baigi samudrīta tā UL SE shēma... bet nu labi  - imho tev tur kļūda g2 imho barojas no atsevišķa filtrēta avota nevis savienojas ar anoda barošanu. Bet tas tā - mūsdienās kad lielas kapacitātes augstas V kondensatori pieejami - nav vajadzīgas tādas mocības.

----------


## Elfs

Stulbi ka tunbu nevar pieslēgt vnk klāt....jātaisa biwairings  :: 
G2 domā izejas lampas otro tīkliņu ? Tas caur pretestību pie anoda vēl pietam kautkā ačgārni caur primaro- kautkāds inversais ultra lineārais
Tie 250 V veidojas no tiem 285 caur to izejas trafu un pretestību nevis atnāk no nezkurienes.
Kļūda man tajā ka tie kondiķi nav sazīmēti, kautgan no otras puses- tie kondieri visu ultralineāru izsmērē.....takā pareiz vien ir

----------


## Elfs

A nevar būt tā ka tas ultra lineārais režīms tiek sasniegts nevis tikai sprieguma maiņas rēķina uz tīkliņa, bet vēl ari uz serdes atmagnetizēšanas rēķina, jo tas tinums sanāk pretēji tīts tam kurī baro anodu?

----------


## Zigis

> Stulbi ka tunbu nevar pieslēgt vnk klāt....jātaisa biwairings


 A tev ir tāda jutīga tumba, kas būs apmierināta ar pieejamo jaudu ?

Vispār jāizvēlas viens no diviem variantiem - saglabāt originālu kā kolekcijas eksemplāru vai sataisīt pastiprinātāju lietošanai.

Pirmajā variantā nopūst putekļus un visādi  citādi uzpucēt, savest kārtībā, nemainot neko shēmā.

Otrs variants -lietošanai. Shēma ir tiešām baigi samudrīta, es pārtaisītu pilnībā. Es taisītu izeju triodes slēgumā, visus iespējamos primāros tinumus virknē, lielākai induktivitātei. Un laikam ieejas pentodi aizvietotu ar savu iemīļoto 6n1p, tembrus nahrenizētu. Paskatītos, kā papildus nofiltrēt barošanu. No oriģināla praktiski paliktu izejas un barošanas trafi un divas ligzdas  :: 
Šitāds verķis vislabāk strādātu ar kārtīgu platjoslnieku, nav tur ko lieki dalīt pa joslām.

----------


## Elfs

Shēma samudrīta- tas skaidrs. Figs ar tiem tembrublokiem vēl pietam cilpucilpām sazarotajiem un vēl ar atpakaļsaitēm sapārotajiem- absolūti neinteresē. Bet tas trafiņš pieslēgts ļoti interesanti..varbūt tur tomēr ir kautkāda laba doma apakšā ?
Ko ar to iesākt ?
Viss jau itkā darbojas tikai piemērotu raidītāju vairs nava....  :: 
Aizmugurē ir vecolaiku ligzda tipa ieeja- tur varētu uztaisīt kastīti piespraužamu mazu- kastītē būtu blūtūzs, lai no telefona var ko skandēt un pāris ligzdas kur piespraust telefonu ar vadu vai datoru. Barošanu tad ņemtu no lampas ligzdas kvēles špani iztaisnotu un nokrenētu.
Klieents jau itkā atradies, bet nu... ta jau manīs.

----------


## JDat

Offtopic jautājums: kāpēc tauta (ne visi, bet tomēr) tā fano par bluetooth kā audio nesēju? Zināms ka caur BT skriet tikai "lossy compressed data", tobiš MP3 dažādās kavalitātēs.

----------


## Elfs

varbūt tur tomēr ir kautkāda laba doma apakšā ?
Vai, neievēroju pagājībā ir arī shēmas apraksts- viss tas samudrītais gala trafa slēgums dēļ 50 hz pulsāciju dzēšanas- izrādās tajos gados uztīt trafam pārsimts vijumu vairak bija lētāk nekā vēl kādu elektrolītu ielikt...(takā shēmā vēl vajg toč kādu kondieri pie 4 kājas lielākajam trafiņam uz zemi piezīmēt)
Šitadam prikolīgam projektiņam bluetooth kā kulaks uz acss, skaidrs ka nekāds haiends tur nesanāk, kautgan kas zin, kas zin...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Didzis

Nav vērts čakarēt to dzelzi. Nu nebūs no tā izejas trafa nekāds Hi End. Pārāk mazs dzelzis un izejas lampas 6P14P nekādu dižo jaudu nedabūsi. Tik pat labi tad var izmantot izejnieku no jebkura lampu televizora. Es vēl saprastu, ja izmantotu RRR Daugavu. Tur izejas lampa niknāka un trafiņš normāls. Elfs pareizi saka par ieejas ligzdu. Es parasti šādus aparātus restaureju pavisam vienkārši. Ņemu mazu ķiniešu FM rāčiņu, nolieku to blakus atskaņotājam, vadu no austiņu izejas uz lampu radio ieeju un vecais dzelzis skan ideāli. Netiek nekas jaukts shēmā un saglabājas vēsturiskā vērtība. Jā, var teikt, nevar noskaņoties ar orģinālo kloķi uz staciju, bet parasti jau to nedara. Uzliek kādu SVH vai LR1 un visu dienu  šlandālkaste to programu atskaņo. Vārdu sakot, ja ieliks zaparožecā mersedesa motoru, nebūs vairs zpiņš, bet mersis arī nesanāks. Lai nu tas radio paliek kā ir.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Lai nu tas radio paliek kā ir.


 100 punkti. Ja kaut ko pārtaisīsi, vēlāk nožēlosi.

----------


## Zigis

> Es vēl saprastu, ja izmantotu RRR Daugavu. Tur izejas lampa niknāka un trafiņš normāls.


 Nu par lampas niknumu neesmu pārliecināts. 6p14p skaitījās 6p3s "pirkstiņa" analogs. Un vispār, niknumam nav nozīmes (aplūkojamo piemēru mērogos). diez vai kāds spēs sadzirdēt šķirbu starp 2W un 3W piemēram. Pat pāreja no pentodes uz triodi neko būtiski nesamazina, ja ir pietiekoši jutīgs skaļrunis. ja skaļrunis ir "moderns", tad pat normāla pentode nepalīdzēs. Tad tik trīslitru burka ar kilovoltiem. Vai PP, bet tad jau labāk kārtīgs čipamps.

Mazliet oftopiks, taču par tiem trafiem vajadzētu vienreiz normāli izrunāt,šeit, elektroniķu forumā. Es protams arī mēdzu ātrumā novērtēt A/B stiprekli uz svaru, pasvārstot rokās. Tas dod kaut kādu minimālu priekšstatu, kaut gan mēs visi saprotam, ka īstais spēks nav kilogramos, bet watos.

Līdzīgi ir ar SE trafiņiem, dzelža lielums protams dod priekšstatu, taču ir sekundārs un tikai viens no rādītājiem zemajam galam.

Sākam no pamatiem. SE pastiprinatāja izejā ir dabīgi un neizbēgami iestradāts RL filtrs, kas griež nost apakšas. Šo filtru veido izejas lampas iekšējā pretestība un izejas trafa prim. tinuma induktevitāte. Lai filtra frekvence būtu pēc iespējas zemāka, vēlams pēc iespējas mazāks R vai lielāks L. Lampa ir tāda kādu izvēlējamies, R nevaram mainīt. Skatamies ko var darīt ar L. Nu it kā viss vienkārši - vijumu skaits un škērsgriezuma laukums, nau ko daudz domat, trisķi nado. Un tad vēl parādās tā sasodītā gaisa sprauga, bez kuras vismaz klasiskā SE shēmā nu nekādīgi nevar. Un tā sprauga mūsu smuko serdes/vijumu veidoto induktivitati noēd krietni.

Tātad ko varam darīt lietas labā? Attīstīt kompromisu mākslu. Pirmkārt, censties ietīt piejamā logā pēc iespējas vairāk vijumu. jāekonomē vieta visur, kur var. pirmkārt jau precīzi jaizvēlas vada diametrs, lai tur dotās jaudas, bet ne resnāks.Vel var mēģināt nedaudz ieekonomēt uz spoles korpusa konstrukciju, izmantotā materiala biezumu vai pat korpusa neesamību. protams tīšanas rūpība, lai "sabāztu" pēc iespejas vairāk. varbūt ar izolācijas papīra biezumu/neesamību, kur nav absolūti nepieciešams.

Piemērs tepat no nesenas vēstures, Viens foruma biedrs pārtina Daugavas trafu, ļoti rūpīgi un smuki. Taču paņēma mazliet resnāku vadu un ievietojas, laikam, "mazliet" mazāk vijumu. Rezultātā pie identiskas gaisa spraugas un protams, identiska serdes šķērsgriezuma, induktivitāte sanak "mazliet" mazāka un stiprekļa zemais gals rezultāta ari "mazliet" švakāks, pie tā paša dzelža.

Otrs kompromisu mākslas objekts ir gaisa sprauga. jo lielāka sprauga, jo mazāka induktivitāte, tātad spraugaijabūt tuč, tuč lai serde nepiesātinās, bet ne vairāk. parasti piedzen eksperimenāli.

----------


## Zigis

Mazliet paturpināšu OT.

Vēl zemo galu var uzlabot shematiski. Piemēram, saliekot vairākas identiskas izejas lampas paralēli, kopējais R samazinās. Bet tur atkal savas problēmas, protams.

Vēl ir tāds variants kā parafeed, vai kā nu viņu pareizi sauc. Izejas lampa tiek slogota ar speciālu strāvas avotu, nevis trafu. Pēc tam signāls caur kondensātoru tiek padots uz to pašu trafu salāgošanai. Ieguvums - uz trafu neiet līdzstrāvas komponente, var atteikties no gaisa spraugas. Praksē tas nozīmē, ka esošā mazā izejas trafiņa dzelžus var pārlasīt krustu šķērsu, ka tīkla trafiņiem, likvidējot gaisa spraugu. Rezultātā induktivitāte palielinās dramatiski, zemais gals attiecīgi ari.

Lampas slodzei var izmantot trīs galvenos variantus - droseli, strāvas avotu uz otras identiskas lampas vai piem. lauķiem.

Drosele - droselei jabūt tādas pašas kvalitātes un izmēru kā labam trafam. Ekonomija nekāda.

SA uz lampas - neslikts variants, taču barošanas spriegumam jabūt 2x lielākam, lai z izejas lampas tas būtu tāds pats. neērtība - barošanas trafs, kondiki ar problemātisku voltāžu.

SA uz lauķa- manuprāt optimalākais variants, ja neņem vērā pūristu uzskatus, ka jebkurš pusvadītajs lampu shēmā ir absolūtais ļaunums.

----------


## Didzis

Pareizi Tu Zigi saki- visur ir kompromiss. Tapēc jau lampu pastiprinātāju skanējums atšķiras. Pie pilnīgi vienādākas shēmas atliek iebāzt transformatorā, starp dzelžie, bišku cita biezuma papīru un skaņa izmainās. Variantā ar strāvas avotu un kondensātoru uz transformātoru, vājā vieta ir kondenātors. Štrunts par strāvas avotu uz lauktranzistora, bet kondensātoru vajag ar labiem parametriem, bet tur spriegums augsts un apakšējās frekvences nedrīkst griezt, atkal kompromiss. Tapēc es parasti saku, lampu pastiprinātājā 90% no skanējuma nosaka ārejais izskats, jo shēmu tāpat ideāli uztaisīt nevar. Smuks lampinieks vienkārši nevar slikti skanēt  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Man ar domāt - nav ko izvarot to VEF nedzīvo bērnu. _Popovenes_ "gulbja dziesma" slavenā "Festivāla" veidolā vismaz izdevās. VEF, protams, spēja radīt "Akvamarīnu", tiešām izcilu radio, bet uz konveijera nonāca šī nožēlojamā "Latvija". Bet pakaitēties ar EL84 SE noder. Īpaši tāpēc, ka izejas trafiņu, ko modificēt, netrūkst. Pirms pāris gadiem pieklīda sovjetu maģītis 'Astra-4'. Nojaucu to sovjetu inženieru "bredovoje izmišļeņije". Bet saglabāju izejas trafiņu - salīdzinoši godprātīgi uztaisīts bija, serde apmēram 6 qcm. Bet priekš stereo, kā zināms, vajag divus. Un kā man neveicās - nupat Ikšķilē noknābu donoru. Mājās jaucu - ražots 1972. gadā. _Noračots!_ Filtra drosele un viens skaļrunītis aiztaupīti, tīkla un izejas trafiņi citi, kādi unificētie. Pēdējais mazāks, virsū rēgojas - ТВЗ-1-5. Pat dati netā neatradās. Tā nu gaidīsim citu donoru, līdz 1970. gadam ražotu. Varbūt kāds piedāvās šādas 'Astras' vraku ar labu trafiņu tajā? Visādu lampu pulka kā pīļu mēslu - samestu SRPP draiveri ar dubulttriodi, galā to pašu EL84 sovjetu klonu (arī pulka vēl plauktos) un kādi 3 wati 'siltās lampu skaņas' rokā!

----------


## Didzis

Tīri teorētiski man varētu būt Astra4 izejnieks. Savulaik vienu izārdīju, vajadzēja, savai konstrukcijai, 6С62Н nuvistoru. Tas gan bija pirms gadiem četrdesmit un, nu točna, neatceros, kā izskatījās izejas trafs. Man to trafu divas kartupeļu kastes piekrautas, kas ko var atcerēties  ::   Varu pielaist pie kastēm, ja atrod, tad trafiņš Tavs, bet dikti nelamājies, ja nav. Man nekādas uzskaites nav, kur ko kādreiz esmu izmantojis.

----------


## Isegrim

Didzi, iemetu bildi tam brīnumam, ko meklēju - 

Pievērs uzmanību specifiskam stiprinājumam - ar divām M3 skrūvītēm. Zemāk tāda šasija (bilde no neta), ko Ikšķilē ieguvu - _kā reiz_ ar nuvistoru. Un pretestībām droseles vietā. Izejas trafiņš pusotru reizi mazāks par kāroto. Visas detaļas no 1972. gada, tātad, konveijeru maģītis pametis ne agrāk par minētā gada rudeni. 

Varbūt kādam biedram zināms, kur atrastos 'Astra-4' vraks ar pareizo trafiņu? Gadi būtu ap 1969. plus/mīnus.

----------


## Didzis

Mēģināšu parakties pa kastēm.

----------

